# Wet sanding



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

A painter asked me the other day if i wet sanded my work???

I said what are you on man, thats BS and wont work, your wet dreaming, 
He said i have done a patch up in my bros house living room and i dont have a sander and dont want to make a mess so im going to wet sand it with a damp sponge as the bucket of mud descrides??

Which got me thinking? (always a bit dangerious i know)

But do any of you guys wet sand?? I think I tryed it about 12years ago and stuffed it, Its BS isnt it?? Or is it, Some of you strange foreigers like to use 100g for mud so god (2buck) only knows what you lot get upto when im not looking


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have never been able to figure that one out,,, seems like it just wets the edges, no real sanding there. If you try to really rub hard, it makes a real mess.

Some guys I know that spend FOREVER hand finishing, will use a wet cotton rag to wipe the "water-edge" off their flats and butts, but that is not really sanding.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

The only thing wet after trying this method is your eyes when you dont get paid!!!!


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

wet sanding is a joke. All u do is make a mess when u do it. I hung that up years ago


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've wet a sanding block to keep the dust down(instead of making a tent in the person's living room), it just falls on the floor instead of going into the air....but then you have to keep rinsing the thing out because it clogs up and smears the mud.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

when doing patces on textued walls it works good to wipe the edges with a wet cloth or sponge but wet sandpaper is a mess. I have a bullnose tool that goes on a paint pole ,you dip it in water and run it up and down the corner instead of hand sanding.works ok but i usualy don,t sand it much anyway.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> A painter asked me the other day if i wet sanded my work???
> 
> I said what are you on man, thats BS and wont work, your wet dreaming,
> He said i have done a patch up in my bros house living room and i dont have a sander and dont want to make a mess so im going to wet sand it with a damp sponge as the bucket of mud descrides??
> ...



You know cazna you are always looking for solutions in this trade and with a man of experience like you say you have, you would think that you know WTF your doing. 

I'm still calling your bluff on your experience and you did admit your really a painter.

So!

Be honest with yourself at least because you really don't fool the experienced on here friend.

I wouldn't tell you other wise if you weren't 


JS


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

The reply doesnt sound so Happy there dude whats with that?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

DSJOHN said:


> The reply doesnt sound so Happy there dude whats with that?


What so unhappy about a point made or does it make you unhappy that your thought cazna was your mentor


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> You know cazna you are always looking for solutions in this trade and with a man of experience like you say you have, you would think that you know WTF your doing.
> 
> I'm still calling your bluff on your experience and you did admit your really a painter.
> 
> ...


Ba ha ha, ah ha ha ha, Man i can only laugh at you Mr Mudstar, I could stand up to you and tell you Your a [email protected]#$% but whats the point,

Read my post again, did i not say wet sanding is nonsence?? Im sure i did, and you manage to create this dopey post out of it, I just threw this wet sanding thread in the test the water and have a laugh so the jokes on you Mr serious im the man hear me roar Mudstar???? Dam, lightin up man :thumbup:

Im picking DSJOHN is a man of greater experence than you, And prob so am i, mayde not at straight drywall, but the whole combo of bare drywall to finished walls and all methods in between and the outcomes, Yes.

All the best Mudstar, Smile, be happy.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Mudstar,,after you graduate from drywall they let you try plaster or you still in JR HIGH? You remind me of one of those guys thats got 10 yrs in and knows everything--lighten up dude-who cares how much or little Caz knows--if it bothers you keep it to yourself WTF--- Probably the guy with the big ass truck cause he has a little weiner? How this fit--YOU ARE THE GREATEST,HANDS DOWN, make you feel like a man now


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> You remind me of one of those guys thats got 10 yrs in and knows everything--
> 
> --- Probably the guy with the big ass truck cause he has a little weiner?


I'm the guy who knows everything , but I have a little itty-bitty truck


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm the guy who knows everything , but I have a little itty-bitty truck


 Oh GAWD,,,, I'm toast,,,,,,,,

I drive a 94 nissan with 269K on it, the lifters rattle and the rear wheel bearings are screaming,,,,,,,

I always wondered why GC's drive big ole duelly trucks,, never haul anything, can't do anything,,,, but the girls all want to go out with them, cause they make ALL the money.

Too much to think about,,,,, I'm gonna get another beer!!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got a 92 nissan with 245k on the ole girl, its great, Thanks for that DSJOHN, Hope the school jobs working out well for you.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm on my third Nissan now...I love their vehicles. I had a 79 F150 for a while in the early 90's and I still remember trying to park that thing in tight spots. What a nightmare. There are times when I think I need a bigger truck (hauling 12 footers?), but then I remember that work is not my _whole_ life.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> I got a 92 nissan with 245k on the ole girl, its great, Thanks for that DSJOHN, Hope the school jobs working out well for you.


 You mean your truck is two years older and it has 24K less miles on it,,,????? ,,,,, You need to get out more !!!!!!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You mean your truck is two years older and it has 24K less miles on it,,,????? ,,,,, You need to get out more !!!!!!!!


:thumbup: Its prob becouse im in a small town, averaging 20mins drive from work to home and we use the mrs crv for longer trips. But i do love my old 4.2 nissan SWB 4wd.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Maybe its cause I spend so much time driving around searching for the meaning of life???:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

me have little truck too,1994 ford ranger,in mint shape,some people shocked when they find out it's a 94,they think it's new.on third motor ,400,000 k.......%^*%^% FORDS
what you drive mudstar


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Maybe its cause I spend so much time driving around searching for the meaning of life???:thumbsup:


Let me know when you find it Capt, Im keen to find out?? It cant be drywall??? surely not??? Maybe is going to be found at the bottom of a bottle of beer, I just had one and checked, Nope it wasnt there, Quick i better check the bottom of the next one, Quick Capt check yours too, it has to be there somewhere:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> A painter asked me the other day if i wet sanded my work???
> 
> I said what are you on man, thats BS and wont work, your wet dreaming,
> He said i have done a patch up in my bros house living room and i dont have a sander and dont want to make a mess so im going to wet sand it with a damp sponge as the bucket of mud descrides??
> ...


hey,I just noticed you were picking on me in your post 
you have a type O in your post,it's SIR GOD 2BUCK,and no brackets either :jester:
thank you ,grass hopper


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry SIR GOD 2BUCK with no brackets, how could i have had made such a mistake, You pick on me, i pick on you, Its all fun and games till someone looses and eye :thumbup::jester:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> me have little truck too,1994 ford ranger,in mint shape,some people shocked when they find out it's a 94,they think it's new.on third motor ,400,000 k.......%^*%^% FORDS
> what you drive mudstar



97 chev no probs since new...........just the mud on the door handles


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Let me know when you find it Capt, Im keen to find out?? It cant be drywall??? surely not??? Maybe is going to be found at the bottom of a bottle of beer, I just had one and checked, Nope it wasnt there, Quick i better check the bottom of the next one, Quick Capt check yours too, it has to be there somewhere:thumbsup:


 Sho nuff,,, I think I found it,,, but I'm too drunk to type,,, I'll get back to ya tomarrow


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

F350 diesel 148k still looking new,,Cant figure out what all that dust is on the inside?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> F350 diesel 148k still looking new,,Cant figure out what all that dust is on the inside?


 Its not DUST, its DANDRUFF,,,,,, Gee, pay attention Man !!!!!


----------



## Rolly (Jul 24, 2010)

Im driving a 1990 E350 (what a pig) with about 230k lol

also I have wet sanded before, Years ago I taped a room inside the Ballard power warehouse under 0 dust tolerance, I simply wasn't allowed to dry sand...

what did I learn??..

a) It was time to get a new job
b) wet sanding doesn't work worth [email protected]


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Rolly said:


> Im driving a 1990 E350 (what a pig) with about 230k lol
> 
> also I have wet sanded before, Years ago I taped a room inside the Ballard power warehouse under 0 dust tolerance, I simply wasn't allowed to dry sand...
> 
> ...


I and another guy got to do much of a power building like that - 0 dust. Rooms, long 40' high walls. All without trying to wet sand, and painted with semi-gloss. What did I learn? How to coat better.


----------



## Tom-JIC (Sep 26, 2010)

2 things

1. I wet sand occasionally to keep dust down for patches in the middle of kitchen or familyroom lids. (Who wants to smell spackle dust when making toast?) Usually this is for customers that had an insurance claim for a leak and weren't planning on tearing apart their house  (unlike reno's). So I use USG Lite, srape down pull-off lines (& bubbles ). I sand w/ a wet sanding sponge (med/fine) as Slim desribed. Better than working in a bubble (zipwall room). Instead of rinsing when caked w/ mud; first, I use it to fill in pinholes from the bubbles (works okay), then I squeeze and twist the sponge 'til most of the caked mud comes off (also tap w/ side of 5" or 6" to "clean" it), last use it when not too wet for edges. Often, I still end up skimming it tight to get more imperfections out (holding 6" at 80 to 90 degrees when wiping off the skim coat - real tight). Mostly, I dry sand - think it comes out better & in less time.

2. Driving a 94 silverado ext cab (have to stick the kids back there sometimes) 2wd with the bigger V8 ($gas$ouch$) has 282,000-ish miles, 12" rust hole w/ "great stuff" and metal duct tape patch on it, clear packaging tape holding the driver-side mirror onto its housing, bolt broken on driver's seat = rocking chair effect, a broom holds the cap open now - after many advil from head blows (bad shocks), clear coat wearing off half the roof, headliner started sagging, too many noises to pinpoint, haven't changed the oil yet, have owned it for about 3 years. 
It had 6 owners in 5 years from '02 to '07 like they each thought they'd run it 'til it died and it never did. Just breezed through annual inspection, again:thumbup:. I bought this truck three years ago (when my 96's tranny blew) for $950 figured if it lasted 3 months it'd be cheaper than renting something 'til I got cash for a better one. I never wanted to spend $ on it thinking it'll die tomorrow. Have cash for a newer one but curious how long it'll run w/out any TLC. Made a bargain w/ wife that I'll give it away after I finish college.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe you should hold onto your silverrado,maybe Obama will hold another " cash for clunkers" to jump start the economy again:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Tom-JIC (Sep 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:Good point, but not holding breath. (More like cash for GM.) If she doesn't die in the next 13 months, maybe I'll just park her and take her out on holidays so she doesn't get to feeling neglected - _visions of the commercials w/ the broom who was replaced by the Swiffer - w/ bad rock ballads in background._


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Tom-JIC said:


> :thumbsup:Good point, but not holding breath. (More like cash for GM.) If she doesn't die in the next 13 months, maybe I'll just park her and take her out on holidays so she doesn't get to feeling neglected - _visions of the commercials w/ the broom who was replaced by the Swiffer - w/ bad rock ballads in background._


Thats hilarious , like your train of thought!!!:thumbup:


----------

